# You Know What Hurts....



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

...what really effing hurts? Getting a big ass splinter _underneath_ your fingernail and being unable to get it out because it is in too deep. Ask me how I know................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG R U OK?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

A maple leafs fan that doesn’t like it too deep. What a life to lead


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2019)

Straighten out a metal paperclip. Heat the clip with a torch until it is cherry red. Apply cherry red wire to the nail with pressure above the splinter. Wire will burn through the nail, allowing you to access the splinter. Remove splinter. Drive to hospital burn unit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Cutting my finger off is currently an option............................


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Soak your hand in warm water you big baby

While you sleep
Trust me on this one I read it on the internet


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sympathies.

Sometimes the regret over what actions yielded such splinters (or any other sort of strum-impeding injury) can be almost as painful. Currently dealing with cuts to three fingers on my fret-hand. Not terrible, but annoying enough to know that a splinter would be worse.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

colchar said:


> ...what really effing hurts? Getting a big ass splinter _underneath_ your fingernail and being unable to get it out because it is in too deep. Ask me how I know................


If you can't live with it, how about a doctor or emerge visit where they can freeze it and take it out.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> If you can't live with it, how about a doctor or emerge visit where they can freeze it and take it out.



Yeah, I am considering a walk in clinic later today.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, hurts like the blazes, don't it! Ran a splinter from an oak handrail under one of mine once, yanked my hand back and lost a little flesh in the process. Funny how every cuss word comes to mind at such times.

Get it seen to. Nails are a bitch when they fail.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Bonus pain if it was a pressure treated splinter,ask me how I know.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Straighten out a metal paperclip. Heat the clip with a torch until it is cherry red. Apply cherry red wire to the nail with pressure above the splinter. Wire will burn through the nail, allowing you to access the splinter. Remove splinter. Drive to hospital burn unit.


Are you crazy if you were going to drive to a hospital you better let them get it out . Dah !


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, how did it go Colchar? Did you man-up or cry like a baby?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Well, how did it go Colchar? Did you man-up or cry like a baby?



Still in there, and still hurts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

colchar said:


> Still in there, and still hurts.


Once your finger turns black the splinter will slide right out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> Soak your hand in warm water you big baby


With epsom salt.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Epson salts may help if it's infected but splinters that are deep under your nail, or have already become infected, may need to be removed by a doctor.
You can tell a splinter is infected if it continues to be painful after a few days and the area around the splinter is swollen or red in color.

If the splinter is causing serious and excessive bleeding, go to your local emergency room to have it removed.
If the splinter is embedded under your nail such that you are unable to reach it on your own, or if the skin around the splinter is infected, make an appointment to see your family doctor. The doctor can remove the splinter and give you antibiotics.
In most cases, the doctor removing your splinter should be able to give you a local anaesthetic to numb the area and reduce the pain of removal.
Be aware that a doctor may have to remove some or all of your nail in order to remove the splinter completely.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It's been 3 days. If you do something tomorrow they may still be able to save the finger.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Does Ph.D mean Post Hole Digger ?

Get your ass to a fuckin clinic before it gets worse.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this is for making long cuts across a sheet of metal in a shop that doesn't have room/money for a 10' shear:










i ran my left pointing finger through one. the wheels look like this :










i had to wait 7 hours for them to see me before i could get so much as an aspirin. it was less fun than you might think to see your finger cartoon flat.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

One way to stop the pain from the splinter is to smack a different finger with a hammer. 

This is only a short term solution by the way. 

And it should be noted this may contradict conventional medical treatments.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> this is for making long cuts across a sheet of metal in a shop that doesn't have room/money for a 10' shear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long ago was this?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> One way to stop the pain from the splinter is to smack a different finger with a hammer.
> 
> This is only a short term solution by the way.
> 
> And it should be noted this may contradict conventional medical treatments.


My mother was a registered nurse and she used to say the same thing about the hammer treatment so in some circles it must have been regarded as a legitimate medical procedure.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Wardo said:


> My mother was a registered nurse and she used to say the same thing about the hammer treatment so in some circles it must have been regarded as a legitimate medical procedure.


There you have it. 

I’d say we should be good to go on the hammer!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> How long ago was this?


it was fall of '99. it was nearly a decade before i could play again. it's 1/8" shorter than it used to be, and it's a little twisted now. seeing my finger as flat as a piece of paper is like being a living cartoon. i happened to do it on the same night that someone else mangled their entire hand. there being only 1 hand surgeon in the delaware valley that night, i had to wait 7 hours before i got so much as an aspirin.

oh i should point out that the reason i didnt lose half of my finger is, i was wearing a kevlar glove. the glove is also part of the reason for the accident.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm having visions of the bone being crushed, and surgery required to remove particles. I'm also getting a sense that nerve endings were lost. Picking hand or fret hand?

Near the end of my undergraduate years, I worked briefly in a sheet-metal factory, where I was put in charge of the big bench shears. The factory manufactured counters and tray-related fittings and appliances (e.g., those closets on wheels for IKEA customers to put their used trays on) for cafeterias. It was my job to cut the 4'x8' sheets of aluminum so that we got the most usable parts from them and the brushed grain ran in the right direction. The blade was actuated by a foot treadle. Sometimes one would get into a rhythm of measure-step-measure-step. IIRC, there was a gap of 1" near where the blade came down, and my hand had to hold the tape measure in place against the blade to get things right. Sometimes I would step on the treadle prematurely. I didn't waste any aluminum, and I still have all my fingers at their original length, but I ended up with a lot of tape measures that started at 1" at the end of that autumn.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just an update - it is still in there, seems to be working its way out as my nail grows, but still hurts like hell. No sign of infection or anything like that though, just pain at the spot where the splinter is.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Last year about this time, I got the worst splinter of my career (and being a woodworker, I get my fair share of splinters). I was moving a 4x8 sheet of maple veneer on ,y big table saw and jammed a big piece of wood into my index finger on my left hand. Went through my glove (Mechanix work glove) and I knew right away it was going to be a bad one.

I took my glove off, and it had entered around the 2nd knuckle, and almost exited down by my first knuckle close to the tip. I tried in vain to dig for enough to pull it out, but the pain was intense and I iced it and finished my shift at the shop (was mid afternoon, I was cutting up matgerial for a kitchen and had to work.. being self employed you work through the plain lol).

Over the next few days, I tried many things but it was so deep I couldn’t get a grip on it. My wife is an ER doc, and wanted me to go see someone at the hospital but I hate going there and I wasn’t going to let her dig for it without freezing. SO, I let it go for weeks. It wasn’t showing any signs of infection so I wasn’t worried... if it was I would have went to the ER asap. Long story short, after about 7 weeks I was trying again to work it out and it just shot out of my finger.. literally flew about 6 inches. It was the size of a round toothpick, about 3/4” long. WHen it popped out it was instant relief. I was freaking out and showed the guys in the shop, lol. WHat an ordeal.

Under the nail is the worse. Finger tips have so many nerve endings.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

You know what really, really sucks? Doing this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> ...what really effing hurts? Getting a big ass splinter _underneath_ your fingernail and being unable to get it out because it is in too deep. Ask me how I know................


Try a hot steel sliver or a piece of glass.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> Soak your hand in warm water you big baby
> 
> While you sleep
> Trust me on this one I read it on the internet


This at times can have other consequences.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did the sliver ever come out?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I see your splinter and raise you a framing nail through the thumb nail.... this pic is 2 weeks after the incident.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> I see your splinter and raise you a framing nail through the thumb nail.... this pic is 2 weeks after the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that looks painful!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> I see your splinter and raise you a framing nail through the thumb nail.... this pic is 2 weeks after the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit. Any permanent damage?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Still went out and jammed that night.
I really 'felt' the music that night, lemme tell ya.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Been there many times. 
Vernier calipers...no better tweezers out there than that. Wooden or metal slivers...even the metal ones you can’t see


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Been there many times.
> Vernier calipers...no better tweezers out there than that. Wooden or metal slivers...even the metal ones you can’t see


Not all that great for metal slivers in the eye. The worst part was sitting in emerg. waiting for the freezing to take hold.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> I see your splinter and raise you a framing nail through the thumb nail.... this pic is 2 weeks after the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeeesus. I took a brad nail from the pad into the inside of the first knuckle in high school, but that wasn't no framing nail.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sliced my thumb with a knife got six stitches and drove in a race the next day had to cut the thumb out of my nomex glove to get it on. No one said anything about the glove at tech. Driving wasn't bad but working on the car kinda sucked. 

Worst was racing with broken ribs and a pinched nerve in my arm; wouldn't feel it on the track but when I came in it would be half an hour before I could move off the floor.


----------

